# IPO/Schutzhund clubs near me



## Matt_Indie (Jul 22, 2020)

Afternoon All,

I have a 15 week old working line GSD puppy called Indie.

I am interested in training Indie in one of the dog sports and IPO/Schutzhund stood out to me. I am based in Hull and I have been trying to locate a club in my area that I could enquire with. After a number of google searches and asking around he closest I can find is the White Rose Club in Sheffield.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Most people on here are from the U.S. You should look up your national IGP club.

Looks like this is it?


Clubs | GSDL Working Dog Group of Great Britain




As a note - many people here drive 3 hours one way to their club or trainers.


----------



## Matt_Indie (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, i'll take a look


----------

